# BUILDING A KING SIZE BED



## LUMBERGAL (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there,
We're about to design a contemporary king sized bed. Should be a fairly easy project. Any ideas on a great finish or style would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm also making a king sized bed and I spent a LOT of time trying to decide on a design. If you go to www.finewoodworker.com and search the word "shoji" you will find a listing for a shoji inspired bed (third down). That is the design I have settled on. I'm going to build it with bubinga and quilted maple just like the one pictured but you could save a lot of money by selecting different (cheaper) woods.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

richgreer, finewoodworker.com just shows chairs. Really nice Maloof type chairs, but no beds. Did you mean finewoodworking.com?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I did mean "www.finewoodworking.com" I apologize for any confusion. I guess that was my "little bit of stupid".


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Rich, we all have our days, moments, whatever : ) Nice bed, look forward to seeing pics.

Lumbergal, platform bases with storage underneath look good for contemporary designs. Something almost asian like Rich is doing works well. Do you mean a more Danish modern or funky modern type?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If I wanted to do funky I would start with the Asian design I am using, eliminate the curves in the bed posts and top rails, and use all sorts of different woods and/or woods with different colors (via dying).


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I built a bed for my daughter last year. She's a kid and it's just a double size, not king, but I used a book called Beds froj Taunton Press and I found it very useful for ideas. She wanted one of those Swedish foam matresses so I ended up building her a platform bed. I'd also take a look at the Free Woodworking Plans site. 
Their URL is http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/. They have 10 pages of plans for beds and bedroom furniture.


----------



## smoke (Feb 16, 2010)

I have made only one platform bed which turned out pretty good. you can put drawers in it for extra storage if needed, but they would need to be pulled totally out in order to get to anything inside. i've got a few pics if you want to check them out


----------



## Scott10 (Jan 27, 2010)

This was my first mortise/tenon project. Its a mission style queen bed (white oak) I built for my 9 yr old son. Turned out very well. Used a picture he found on google images and just winged it from there.

http://s947.photobucket.com/albums/ad319/wlkbbrer/?action=view&current=1-18-2010154.jpg&newest=1

Very similar to this bed with some minor changes, less/larger slats, no caps on posts.
http://www.countrysidecabinetry.com/bedroom_suites/Old_English_Mission/vintage_mission_bed.htm


----------

